# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] Command-line command to disable the touchpad?

## volkerbradley

My system is Ubuntu 13.10, 64-bit.  I have a laptop with a touchpad that is not controlled by a synaptics driver.
Am presently using  the touchpad-indicator application to disable the touchpad.
When I click on the touchpad-indicator Prefences, the application crashes. Seems to be looking for a synaptics driver.
Is there a command-line command in the touchpad-indicator application to disable the touchpad?

----------


## Bucky Ball

What machine are you using?

----------


## volkerbradley

I am using a System76 Serp6.
Here is what System76 has to say about my touchpad problems:
"We're aware of this issue. It's complicated by the fact that this trackpad actually works in a way similar to a theramin than a Synaptics touchpad. Currently, the best solution I can provide is to turn the trackpad off (Fn+F1) while typing, then turn it back on when you're finished. "

----------


## codenine75a

alternative, use an external mouse.

----------


## Bucky Ball

_Thread moved to System76 Support._

You might have more luck here as seems specific to the System76 touchpad. This kinda says it all:




> ... this trackpad actually works in a way similar to a theramin than a Synaptics touchpad.

----------


## volkerbradley

Well, I turn off the touchpad and use the mouse.  However, every time I reboot, I have to be sure to turn off the touchpad in the touchpad-indicator application.  It used to be possible to set the preferences in the touchpad-indicator to have the touchpad be turned off when touchpad-indicator started at boot time.  However, when clicking on "Preferences" in the touchpad-indicator app. causes this application to crash now and no longer works.
That is why I asked my specific question:  Is there a command-line command to turn off the touchpad in the touchpad-indicator application?  
Can't seem to find an answer to this question.

----------


## jbelmonte

Is there a reason you can't/don't want to turn the trackpad off using (Fn+F1)?

reason for edit: typo

----------


## volkerbradley

Although your response does not answer my question of: "Is there a command-line command to turn off the touchpad in the touchpad-indicator application?' I'll answer your question.
I tried the Fn-F1 routine for a long time. There were times when I just neglected to click on these keys until havoc occurred.  Therefore I am looking for an automatic solution that the touchpad-indicator provided through Preferences.  Unfortunatley, clicking on Preferences crashes the entire application now.  That is why am looking for a command-line command that I can use to set the touchpad to be disabled.  Sure wished that I could program in python.  Suredly, the answer is in the code of the touchpad-indicator application.

----------


## Dave_L

On my computer, these commands work:

Enable touchpad:


```
xinput --set-prop 'FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad' 'Device Enabled' 1
```

Disable touchpad:


```
xinput --set-prop 'FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad' 'Device Enabled' 0
```

The parameter 'FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad' is the device name for my touchpad. On your computer, use this command to determine the device name:


```
xinput --list
```

For more information:


```
man xinput
```

----------


## volkerbradley

The command 


> xinput --set-prop 'FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad' 'Device Enabled' 0


 works perfectly on my laptop as well.
Thank you very much for pointing me in the right direction.

----------


## vasa1

> On my computer, these commands work:
> 
> Enable touchpad:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput --set-prop 'FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad' 'Device Enabled' 1
> ```
> 
> ...


Another way to use xinput is to run just *xinput* and look at the output to find the relevant device's ID.

Then,
_xinput --disable xx_
and _xinput --enable xx_
are enough (where _xx_ is the device ID obtained from the output of _xinput_.)

----------


## Dave_L

I formerly used the device ID, but the disadvantage is that it can change each time you boot.  To address that, I wrote a complicated script to extract the ID from the output of xinput.

Then I found that you can use the device name instead of the ID. So you can have a simple command that works all the time.

----------


## vasa1

> I formerly used the device ID, *but the disadvantage is that it can change each time you boot*.  To address that, I wrote a complicated script to extract the ID from the output of xinput.
> 
> Then I found that you can use the device name instead of the ID. So you can have a simple command that works all the time.


Thanks, I didn't know about the id changing!

----------

